# [EVDL] Urba-Electric.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 16 Feb 2008 at 9:58, Kenneth G. Gordon wrote:
> 
> > I have not seen any versions of the Urba-Electric in the
> > EVAlbum, and am wondering if anyone here has built, or
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 16 Feb 2008 at 16:44, EVDL Administrator wrote:
> 
> > it's very difficult to
> > match the efficiency and cleanliness of a modern microprocessor controlled ICE
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you very much for the reply, David. Much food for 
thought here. I will save your reply and put it to work.

I might clarify that I am not a "Greenie" insofar as that is not 
my religion, as it obviously is for some. However, I also feel 
that completely eliminating all unnecessary waste and 
pollution is extremely important.

I have always viewed the ICE as one of the most wasteful 
creations known to mankind, although it IS convenient...
now...and that is about all the good you can say about it.

And all that noisy, dirty, crap thrashing around inside it just 
to move something down the road. It's stupid.

At least steam engines are cleaner, more efficient, quieter, 
and have fewer moving parts.

EVs would be best, if we had some really "decent" batteries 
or other source of transportable electricity.

> Hope this helps.
> 
> David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
> EVDL Administrator

It most definitely does. I am rapidly swinging around to a 
conversion...

Ken Gordon
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

